# Update on my rescue Bridgette



## jacks'thunder (May 19, 2005)

Hello, I just wanted to keep in touch sence you all were kind enough to care so much. Well my vet came yesterday and ran some tests. The good news is.... we were right in her teeth, the are in horrable shape and need to be done. Her coat looks nice and healthy(I brush and brush and rub cowboy magic on her). But thats all the good news. The bad news.... she has had a head trauma and more likely then not she will die soon. (Whooo thats hard to write!) She has hemeraging behind both her eyes that my vet said was caused from *some* nasty blows to the head. She told me not to give up just yet and gave me 5 days worth of steroids. She says if this is fixable I will start to see signs Friday and if nothing happens we have to put her down.

There is block there so no matter what you do she just does not get it(if your kind to her or let the sun come in her window in her stall it's all just blank.). She knows the basics eat, drink, ect.. She told me to be prepared to go in there and not find her alive. Their may be a blood clot in her brain you never know.

Wow! You know, I guess somethings are just not ment to be.My goal was to help.... rescue a needy mini.... create a new bond. My vet says Bridgette really does not understand whats going on. I was hoping that with some time she would ...snap out of it, I guess....so we could go for walks, she could have a small place to go out and enjoy the warmth and grass. How selfish of me! I feel like a big heal. Well any way, thank you all for your kindness and concern.. and every thing!

Leya and Bridgette


----------



## shortymisty (May 19, 2005)

Do not feel bad, as you have given Bridgette the best care possible and took her out of that nasty situation. And you have definitely made her feel better. Sounds like she had been beaten takes a good amount of force to do that kind of damage. Prayers still coming from North Carolina and God bless you for giving her such a loving home BRAVO to you


----------



## wendy4mini (May 19, 2005)

I am so sorry. I hope you understand that you have made a huge difference for her, should her time come to cross the bridge, she will know that she was safe and loved. I will pray for a recovery. Bless you for helping out a little angel in need.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 19, 2005)

Don't give up, miracles can and do happen. Prayers coming too. I wonder if a chat with our Bonnie would help in this extreme case? Perhaps it would ease your mind as to wether or not she is cognizant of you. Sending warm healing thoughts she makes it past Friday. Bless you for saving her.


----------



## kaykay (May 19, 2005)

im sending big prayers for her. Please know you did everything you could. sometimes they amaze you and start to turn around just when you think its over


----------



## Mona (May 19, 2005)

OMG, that poor mare!!! I hope and pray she will be OK, but if she does not make it, at least her last while on earth with you were better than the beatings she had previously! This just SICKENS ME!


----------



## Gini (May 19, 2005)

You have made a better life for her... How people can do this grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

We'll all be praying for a good outcome for Bridgette. Thank you for

being such a caring person, and making her life better for however long.


----------



## Hosscrazy (May 19, 2005)

You have made a difference in her life!! If she does need assistance in leaving this world, at least she has you to be with her, and a warm, loving home. She's finally with someone who cares, even if it's been for a short time.

Liz R.


----------



## SunQuest (May 19, 2005)

I am so sorry Leya!!!!

But, please understand that you are giving her a chance. You are the one that has taken her away from that torture that she experienced. And, if she should stablize, well then you have saved her. And, if she doesn't make it, you have saved her.

No matter what you do, YOU HAVE RESCUED her! Bless you!!!!

And you are not being selfish. You wanted to be able to love an animal that hasn't known what love is with it's previous owner. The things you were planning were exactly what ANYONE would have thought about doing. I don't call that selfish! I consider it very giving of you to be willing to put your heart and soul into making life better for Bridgette.

Bridgette and you are in my thoughts and prayers...

((((HUGS))))


----------



## bevann (May 19, 2005)

I am sending prayers for you and your little one.Just tell her how much you love and care for her.I am a firm believer that animals understand more than we sometimes think they do.She will feel the love you have for her.If it is her time to go she will know that you loved her. Good luck&keep us posted.


----------



## MBennettp (May 19, 2005)

Please don't give up on her, she may surprise you yet. I have seen animals get better that the vet had given up on just because they had the will to live.

Be assured that even though she might not understand what is happening, she can feel the love that you are giving her. If you must let her go, at least it will be with the knowledge that you at least made a difference and in her last days she felt love, possibly for the first time in her life.

Bless you for giving her a chance that she probably would not have had. That is what rescue is, helping animals have a chance for a better life or at least for a chance for some love and contact with a person who cares.

I am so happy that you are giving her the love that she needs.

Mary


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 20, 2005)

Leya, think about this for a moment, now. This mare has had the most awful treatment that we cannot even imagine- how is it bad or selfish or wrong to dream about fixing it and giving her something better? If she dies, and I pray she does not have to, she dies knowing she is valued and wanted and loved- and she DOES know, even if she cannot show it. She is damaged, physically and mentally. I have had damaged children BITE me as a means of showing affection because they knew no other way. Bridgette KNOWS, on a level she cannot express, she knows. She will never be alone again, she will not die alone. Bless You , my Dear, you have given her the most selfless gift anyone could think of giving, right up to the point of a painless death.


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 20, 2005)

All I can say is ....Thank You Everyone! Each time I log on I cry. Your support is amazing. This has been such an emotional roller coaster. I am truely wore out.

I don't know if this is signs of improvement or..... I just don't know, but this morning she was walking in circles faster then she normaly has been. Today will be her 3rd dose of steroids. Each time I feed her I just pet her head and neck and tell her it will be ok and how pretty she is. I watch her walk in circles and some times she starts to fall but bangs in to the wall. I just don't think this is anyway to live. My hart just hurts so bad for her. I just can't make up my mind as to wat to do. One part says wait she may be ok but the other part says oh my God you can't let her live this way.( Please forgive me if I babble! I can't stop crying! So I just keep writing!) My barn is so sad right now. I hate this black cloud.

I know you all have been through some tough stuff so your support mean the world to me. I'm very lucky to have found you all!

Leya & Bridgette


----------



## bonloubri (May 20, 2005)

Things usually have a way of working out for the best. Regardless of the future, know that Bridgette is with you for some reason. Thoughts & prayers are with you both.


----------



## virginia (May 20, 2005)

Leya, I have been in touch with Bonnie Fogg and she has offered to do a reading with Bridgette. She is donating her fee to CMHR so you will not have to pay anything. She really is wonderful and may be able to help both you and your mare. Please call her at 603 744 5054 today to set up an appointment. Hopefully you will get answers on what is the best thing to do.

Ginny StP


----------



## Miniv (May 20, 2005)

Oh my God, my heart is going out to you as the tears well up behind my eyes.

I don't know all the story behind your rescue of Bridgette, but I believe in all that Rabbitsfizz posted above.

I hope you and Bonnie connect and that Bonnie can tell you if there is anything going on in your little mare's mind.

Blessings,

Maryann (MA)


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (May 20, 2005)

HOw wonderful of Bonnie to do that for Leya.....Sending prayers your way from the Tiny Mite Crew......you have been a blessing for this little mare and no matter what happens she will remember that....


----------



## SunQuest (May 20, 2005)

Hang in there Leya.... And please contact Bonnie. It is well worth it to chat with Bonnie, and if nothing else, you will find the peace that you are looking for on your journey with Bridgette.

Bonnie.... Bless your heart. One can not thank you enough!!!!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (May 20, 2005)

Bonnie, that is so wonderful of you...you really do have a heart of gold...





Love,

Liz


----------



## smlotsocats (May 20, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your little mare and for you too. It is difficult to watch things go like this. Sometimes though things will get worse before they get better. Don't give up until you've finished all the meds. You are not being selfish or being a heel for doing this. For the first time in her life the little mare probably feels safe and loved despite her problems. Remember this phrase from "Seabiscuit"

"you don't just throw a whole life away just because it's banged up a little, or a lot ....."

I have this phrase underneath a picture of my baby boy Dusty, my little precious dwarf that survived a severe illness as a foal and beat all the odds. We are praying for you and Bridgette. Lay your hands on her and tell her all of us here on the forum are praying for her and for you too. Take care.


----------



## dollys*twinkle (May 20, 2005)

*[SIZE=14pt]oh i am so sry to hear that and i hope you feel better soon about this! [/SIZE]*


----------



## Bess Kelly (May 21, 2005)

First, call Bonnie! She's amazing....this may be the only breakthrough you will really have.....no matter the outcome.

Second, why steroids??

Third, hugs to you for making Bridgette's life of value and giving her love. HUGS to Bonnie for helping Bridgette tell us what she needs.

Please update us all.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2005)

Bess Kelly said:


> Second, why steroids??
> 
> 387776[/snapback]
> ​


Bess, I believe the steroids are to help keep the swelling down, to keep the pressure off the brain. I once had a Chihuahua pup that developed swelling on her brain. She was not born hydrocephalic, but at about 5 months of age, she suddenly had a very bad seizure, foaming from the mouth and everything, and the vet said she had swelling on her brain. He put her on steroids to help control that. However, in her case, sadly, it never worked, and she died not long after.


----------

